# Ruger has come out with New SP101 22lr



## The Norseman (Jan 8, 2005)

I'm glad Ruger came out with the New Ruger SP101 22lr. Double action, 4"bbl. Adj. sights, fiber opt frt.
Not advertised yet, but in Gun & Ammo.

I think this will be great addition, selection, and competition for the other 22lr revolvers on the market.

I, also think this will make a great 22lr revolver to start young people (their our future to keep shooting 
Sports alive) out on, enjoying pistol shooting.
Look back on it, I wish there had been a reasonable priced, tough 22lr, to start my kids on. I might
consider trading off our 2 S&W 622's Auto's, for 2, New Ruger SPl01 22lr for my kids.

A revolver is so much safer and easier to handle, than an Auto for Kids just starting/learning to shoot.
I know my Kids enjoy shooting my circa 2004 S&W Model 617 SS 6"bbl a lot.

Ruger, great addition. Also thank you for coming out with the Ruger SR1911 45ACP, mines on order
and will be my first 1911.

Auf Wiedersehen.


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

They actually used to make an sp101 in 22lr and quit making them. Did the G&A article state that they were going to start production of them again or did it just review the gun? Ruger like to make a big deal about releasing new guns, so its kinda weird that they don't have anything about it on their website.


----------



## The Norseman (Jan 8, 2005)

Just a review. I didn't see a release date. I'm guessing September.


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

I did a little googling after my post and found that the article in Guns and Ammo wasn't supposed to have been run when it was. It wasnt supposed to be printed until after Ruger actually announced it. OOPS!!! It does seem that they will be releasing the sp101 22lr again tho, so thats cool. I'd love to have one, but I'd really like one in 357mag first.


----------



## The Norseman (Jan 8, 2005)

I read that in several other Forums. Hopefully the New Ruger SP101 22lr will come out shortly. like September.

I looked at a S&W Model 63, 8 shot 22lr SS, 4"bbl, the other day. That is a nice Revolver, and would work great as
a "Kit Gun", the only thing is the price. I believe the Ruger SP101 will be competion for S&W and reasonable
priced.

We'll see.....


----------



## The Norseman (Jan 8, 2005)

Hey, the New SP101 22lr is finally advertised on the Ruger web site. Got a New release several hours ago
on my Email announcing it. I had a feeling that we would hear something in September.

Got mine on order through my locale gun store. They looked at their Distributors but none listed yet.

Still waiting for my two (2) Ruger SR1911 45ACP. Got two on order now, the one LGS said theirs would be under
$630, what the other LGS quoted me. We'll see.

See yeaw


----------



## darkgael (Feb 10, 2006)

I was just looking at Ruger's website...and at the new SP101 .22. I was/am surprised at the list price. I'd expected it to be substantially less than the S&W 317 Airlite (not because I think Rugers are an inferior gun, but because I think S&W's prices are high).
The 317 list is higher, but only by $24 - $675 vs. $699. (the S&W 317 Kit gun is more like the Ruger's barrel length and is more $ than the 317 snubbie at $759 list.) 
I own the 317 two incher now and am happy with it. Most of my revolvers, though, are Rugers. I am wondering whether I would go with the little SP if I were in the market. The big factor is the weight difference. Both of S&Ws 317s weigh under 13oz and the Ruger weighs 30. 
Pete


----------

